# Zorin Firewall



## 0.0 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, could someone help me set this up? :smile:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Can you give us more information. I haven't used the Zorin Firewall before. Can you tell us what you have done already.

Cheers!


----------



## 0.0 (Jan 12, 2011)

After playing with it i have it set ok for now. i do want to know if i should set it to low or full?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

So you are using Gufw, that seems pretty easy to use. I don't know what help you are looking for. Is there a specific problem you are having?

Cheers!


----------

